# لبن العصفور حقيقة أم خيال؟؟



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*لبن العصفور حقيقة أم خيال؟؟*​ 





​ من يوم كنا صغار ونحن نسمع هذه الجملة (بجيب لك لبن العصفور))
 هل لبن العصفور حقيقة أم خيال؟؟؟

هذا التعبير يقوله الناس حينما يقصدون الشي (المستحيل)

فهل للعصفور لبن ؟

معا  للتقرير العلمي التالي

للعصفور لبناً كما لغيره من الطيور ولايختلف في تركيبه الكيميائي عن لبن أي حيوان آخر ، فهو يحتوي على مادة بروتينيه (كازينزجين) ودهن ، وسكر اللاكتوز، وهي نفس مكونات اللبن ولكن لبن الطيور عامة يختلف عن لبن الحيوانات الأخرى في بعض خواصه الطبيعيه لأنه ليس بسائل ، ولكنه على هيئه فتات أبيض اللون هش سريع التكسر أشبه مايكون بفتات الجبن الأبيض

حيث أنه في زمن حضانه البيض يتحور النسيج الداخلي لحويصلة الطائر تحوراً دهنيا ويزداد سمك الغشاء المبطن لهذه الحويصلة فيبلغ في الأناث مليمترا ونصف، وفي الذكور ثلاثة مليمترات
هذا وعلما بأن هذا الغشاء لايزيد في الأوقات العادية على جزء من عشرة أجزاء من المليمتر . ويفرز كلا من الذكر والأنثى اللبن  لذلك يشترك كلاهما في إطعام الصغار من الحويصله

ولعلنا جميعا رأينا كيف تضع العصفورة منقارها في فم فراخها معتقدين أنها تطعمهم فقط حبه شعير أو قمح أو.... ولكنها في الواقع تطعمهم لبناً حقيقياً تكون في الحويصلة وتقوم بإسترجاعه الى فمها ومن ثم الى منقارها ومنه الى فراخها ..
katakeet


----------



## جيلان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه يعنى لما حد يقولهالى بعد كدة ( هجبلك لبن العصفور ) هقوله ( قدييمة ) 
يييع من بقها لبقهم كدة ههههههههه
لذيذ الموضوع يا زومل


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههه يعنى لما حد يقولهالى بعد كدة ( هجبلك لبن العصفور ) هقوله ( قدييمة )
> يييع من بقها لبقهم كدة ههههههههه
> لذيذ الموضوع يا زومل



مش بس قديمة
اصلاً ها تكون غالية
هههههههههههههه
خليه يجيب..


----------



## جيلان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مش بس قديمة
> اصلاً ها تكون غالية
> هههههههههههههه
> خليه يجيب..



ومااله صح ما يجيب انتو وراكو غيرنا ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*انت لازم تقولهم يعنى*_
_*مرسى يا كليمو على المعلومة الحلوة دى*_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*معلومة جميلة جدا*
*ميرسى كليمو*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 ديسمبر 2010)

حلوة المعلومة كتير​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا وعلما بأن هذا الغشاء لايزيد في الأوقات العادية على جزء من عشرة أجزاء من المليمتر . ويفرز كلا من الذكر والأنثى اللبن لذلك يشترك كلاهما في إطعام الصغار من الحويصله

ولعلنا جميعا رأينا كيف تضع العصفورة منقارها في فم فراخها معتقدين أنها تطعمهم فقط حبه شعير أو قمح أو.... ولكنها في الواقع تطعمهم لبناً حقيقياً تكون في الحويصلة وتقوم بإسترجاعه الى فمها ومن ثم الى منقارها ومنه الى فراخها ..

*حلوة اوى
الراجل والست بياكلوا ولادهم تعاون حلو اوى
ميرسى للمعلومة كليمو
سلام يسوع معك*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ومااله صح ما يجيب انتو وراكو غيرنا ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
الله يعني صنفنا عليكم
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*انت لازم تقولهم يعنى*_
> _*مرسى يا كليمو على المعلومة الحلوة دى*_​





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مورا مارون

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## MinaGayed (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلو الموضوع اوى , بس من فين بقى ممكن نتشترى لبن العصور  فيه حد بيبيع فى مصر  شكرا على الموضوع الرائع *


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا
موضوع راائع جدااا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2010)

HappyButterfly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

minagayed قال:


> *حلو الموضوع اوى , بس من فين بقى ممكن نتشترى لبن العصور  فيه حد بيبيع فى مصر  شكرا على الموضوع الرائع *



فيه انما للآغنياء

ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## اني بل (20 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههه موضوع غريب بس مفيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بستان الكرز (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كليمو على المعلومة الحلوة


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


>







​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بستان الكرز.

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------

